# 1-2-3 precision blocks



## oregonsteam (Sep 9, 2009)

I have an opportunity to get a good deal on 1-2-3 blocks. What have people used these for?

Thanks


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 9, 2009)

oregonsteam,
You can use them as spacers, squares, setups, layout aids......Handy to have
Tony


----------



## mklotz (Sep 9, 2009)

Use them to simplify the process of measuring tapers...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3592.msg36063#msg36063


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have them you will use them. You can get by without them, but they save a lot of time for many different kinds of operations. Be sure to have some bolts that will fit them on hand so you can assemble them in different configurations. I use mine a lot more than many of the "had to have" more expensive tools that I have in the shop.
Gail in NM


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 9, 2009)

Use them to space a workpiece off the table, bolt them to an angleplate or your mill table as work stops or for quick indexing, use them to check inside right angles, drop them in a vise as a parallel, touch a tool off of one to set at a known height, wrap sandpaper around one for a quick sanding block... you can never have too many 123 blocks. 
I even find 2-4-6 blocks handy from time to time... at work, not for anything on my little Sherline. ;D


----------



## websterz (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 3 sets at the moment. I have used them for everything from increasing the range of my height gauge to mounting my mill vise higher on the table, to paperweights for holding my shop notes down. 1-2-3's are one of those things you'll wonder how you ever lived without.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2009)

Are they known as 3 - 2 - 1 blocks in Australia ?

John S.


----------



## Bernd (Sep 9, 2009)

No John they can't be 3 - 2 - 1 blocks. That's backwards, not upside down.

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2009)

1-2-3 blocks are one of those tools that you do not see showing up in text books or taught in basic machining class. Making them is sometime part of toolmakers training. At the price you can get them for at Enco etc it is kind of silly not to have a pair or two. they are used for quickie fixtures.
 They are a straight edge a square .... I once asked the very same question on another board. Forest Addy (A well known published Home and pro machinist) said I may as well ask for uses for a spoon. 
I guess the real key here is be creative and use you imagination as the need arises. I have used them as supplemental vise jaws in my mini mill to machine the edge of a thin piece that would be otherwise poorly supported. use then to set a surface gauge use them to check your height gauge. You can set a pice of thin stock against one for layout on a surface plate. Use them to tram the mill with the vise still attached......
Buy a set and have fun
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ground precision 1 2 3 blocks happen to be LMC's
*Special of the Week*
If you don't already have a set it is a great deal.

Rick


----------



## d-m (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a really good deal it comes with bolts and a Allen wrench. I have 3 pair but I think I will need 1 more Rof}
I don't think things I make for the most part would be as fun or as precise with out them. I just bought some adjustables from enco I was making a specially tool for a guy who owns a vw repair shop, I could have used ether but I did not need to adjust the 123 block. so what did I use oh:. Buy them you will never regret it.
Dave


----------



## tmuir (Sep 9, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Ground precision 1 2 3 blocks happen to be LMC's
> *Special of the Week*
> If you don't already have a set it is a great deal.
> 
> Rick



$18 for the blocks
$7 handling fees
$28 postage to Australia

Total $53
 I really wish we had a shop like LMS in Australia as postage is a killer.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 10, 2009)

A question for John S please.

Can you tell me if they have the hole problem sorted out on the 1-2-3 blocks yet?


Blogs


----------



## ariz (Sep 10, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> $18 for the blocks
> $7 handling fees
> $28 postage to Australia
> 
> ...



same here, in italy, tmuir
perhaps worst
and there are also customs fee for the import


----------



## tel (Sep 10, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> $18 for the blocks
> $7 handling fees
> $28 postage to Australia
> 
> ...



It pays to shop around a bit. When I got mine from the US they were a little dearer than that, but the postage was about 'arf.

At least the Aus $ is favourable to get 'em now


----------



## John S (Sep 10, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> A question for John S please.
> 
> Can you tell me if they have the hole problem sorted out on the 1-2-3 blocks yet?
> 
> ...



Nope,
Everyone is copying everyone else.
Only takes for one person to make a mistake 

For anyone not familiar with these the original blocks had 3/8" UNC tapped holes in at various points and the rest were 3/8" clearance.

When they got copied they drilled all the holes 3/8" tapping, tapped some and left the rest then hardened and ground them.
Result is they don't bolt together with the 3/8" bolts and the description has been changed to say they are for bolting to, not bolting to-GETHER.

Hint, watch this space for a well known Midlands agent to post in the future.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 10, 2009)

Many thanks for the info John.

Do you know if the same problem exists with the 2-4-6 blocks? I always fancied getting a set, but because they are so expensive, I don't want to make the same mistake twice.

I will eagerly await Arc Euro to release theirs, then I will replace my old useless ones.

Maybe someone should set up in business grinding the undersized holes out to the correct size. 
I think I will try grinding up a masonry drill to normal drill bit angles, and see if they can be drilled out.

Blogs


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks John & John for exposing the hole error. I always thought it was just me that didn't know how to use them properly. I was too embarrassed to ask anybody!

The masonry bit idea sounds like it's worth a try.


----------



## Artie (Sep 10, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> 1-2-3 blocks are one of those tools that you do not see showing up in text books or taught in basic machining class. Making them is sometime part of toolmakers training. At the price you can get them for at Enco etc it is kind of silly not to have a pair or two. they are used for quickie fixtures.
> They are a straight edge a square .... I once asked the very same question on another board. Forest Addy (A well known published Home and pro machinist) said I may as well ask for uses for a spoon.
> I guess the real key here is be creative and use you imagination as the need arises. I have used them as supplemental vise jaws in my mini mill to machine the edge of a thin piece that would be otherwise poorly supported. use then to set a surface gauge use them to check your height gauge. You can set a pice of thin stock against one for layout on a surface plate. Use them to tram the mill with the vise still attached......
> Buy a set and have fun
> Tin



Philistine that I am...I was going to ask... "what are they used for?", I havent seen them before but after this description my imagination is 'seeing' uses fo rthem in all sorts of ways... a couple of pairs will find a spot in my shop soon.... just gottta find a supplier locally... or should I make up a couple odf sets... available time will decide I guess...


----------



## mklotz (Sep 10, 2009)

For my small engine modelling work I made a half size set - 0.5-1.0-1.5 - and they've turned out to be very useful indeed.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 10, 2009)

> should I make up a couple odf sets... available time will decide I guess...


Artie to make your own they should be heat treated and precision ground. 
so you need a surface grinder. the good thing here is if you make say four sets at the same time they will all match. 
Tin


----------



## John S (Sep 10, 2009)

John, can't comment on the 2-3-4 blocks as I have never seen any in the flesh.
seen them at shows but never thought to look at them.


----------



## deverett (Sep 11, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the info John.
> 
> Do you know if the same problem exists with the 2-4-6 blocks? I always fancied getting a set, but because they are so expensive, I don't want to make the same mistake twice.
> 
> ...



Blogs

I have a set of 2-4-6 blocks and have not come across any problems so far. See an earlier post on them:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5061.0

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## tel (Sep 11, 2009)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Philistine that I am...I was going to ask... "what are they used for?", I havent seen them before but after this description my imagination is 'seeing' uses fo rthem in all sorts of ways... a couple of pairs will find a spot in my shop soon.... just gottta find a supplier locally... or should I make up a couple odf sets... available time will decide I guess...



Here y'go Artie. I buy a bit of stuff off this mob, and they are pretty good - and fast.

http://www.mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=292


----------



## bentprop (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow,Tel,are they gold plated?45 smackers,and that looks like each!Add a bit for exchange and I would end up paying 130-140 $nz.
They are handy,but not at that price.
FWIW,I use a pair of 1/2 inch HSS tool blanks as paralells.Close enough for me ;D


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave,

Many thanks for the information, I will now add a pair to my buying list.


John


----------



## tel (Sep 12, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> Wow,Tel,are they gold plated?45 smackers,and that looks like each!Add a bit for exchange and I would end up paying 130-140 $nz.
> They are handy,but not at that price.
> FWIW,I use a pair of 1/2 inch HSS tool blanks as paralells.Close enough for me ;D



I'd have to weigh mine to be sure, but at 1.2kg I suspect it's for a pair


----------



## tel (Sep 12, 2009)

From memory, I think I got mine from this bloke

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Ultra-Precis...0?hash=item56352229c3&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## websterz (Sep 12, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> Wow,Tel,are they gold plated?45 smackers,and that looks like each!Add a bit for exchange and I would end up paying 130-140 $nz.
> They are handy,but not at that price.
> FWIW,I use a pair of 1/2 inch HSS tool blanks as paralells.Close enough for me ;D



You have to be careful...not all blanks are square and you can end up tilting a part by several thou.


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tel,
Always good to have another supplier to Aus.



			
				tel said:
			
		

> From memory, I think I got mine from this bloke
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Ultra-Precis...0?hash=item56352229c3&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



I do like the comment in his description 





> Suggested US Retail: $99 and plus (You may save a ton!)


* Platinum plated I think* :big:

Informative thread, thanks
Phil


----------



## mikey00 (Sep 12, 2009)

FYI gentlemen and ladies Little Machine Shop has there 1-2-3 blocks on sale. I would check them out. It seems as there`s have both tapped and thru holes. Just my 2cents worth.     Mike


----------



## deverett (Sep 15, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Many thanks for the information, I will now add a pair to my buying list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

I did a search over here and they are way too expensive for what they are, and buying anything in from the States is now out of the question. Anyone would think you were paying for national secrets for the price of the carriage they charge. Their loss, I'll do without first, or get my mate to bring some home with him next time he visits.

Blogs


----------

